# Wolfram Syndrome



## gkidwell (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone have a idea on what the ICD-9 code is for Wolfram Syndrome?


----------



## daisy3663 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wofram Syndrome is also known as diabetes insipidus so I would use 253.5.


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 28, 2010)

encoder codes it as 377.11


----------

